

ITA by Google and MileWise let you search flights in cash, miles and points - jasonmoo
http://itasoftware.blogspot.com/2012/10/ita-by-google-and-milewise-let-you.html

======
cperciva
I want to see the other way around: Search for flights with either "I want to
earn X miles" or "miles are worth X cents to me" criteria added. Often the
cheapest flights I find are worse deals because they don't have the frequent
flyer miles "kickback".

~~~
MattRogish
Yup, I go on lots of "Mile Runs" and it's actually quite difficult to do this
with ITA Matrix as-is.

~~~
mcargian
Agreed. I wish ITA had the Google Flights speed and interface for browsing
multiple cities and dates but still allowed the advanced routing rules.
Unfortunately, I doubt people like us doing MRs are their target audience.

